# arrowarna/snakehead



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I went to my lfs today really quick and noticed that they had a Silver Arrowarna in one of their tanks.

Is this the famous snakehead that keep turning up in Americas lakes?!









It looked really cool just swimming around just under the surface of the water!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

No aro dont got teeth SH does plus sh more aggressive som aro can be aggressive
but both can get huge tho sh*t


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks LaZy,

They really look similar then! This one even had what looked like a snakes tongue poking out of it mouth!

it was already about a foot long! and really shiny!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, they look completely different!!

Arow:









Snakehead:


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

lazy ur incorrect the asian arrow has a bony tounge and io believe a couple other types of aros do too...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

aro's do have teeth i have been bitten a few times by my aro hand feeding it.
dixon


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

con man said:


> lazy ur incorrect the asian arrow has a bony tounge and io believe a couple other types of aros do too...


 im almost positive all arrowanas have the bony tounges









and an arrowana and a snake are nothing alike


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

con man said:


> lazy ur incorrect the asian arrow has a bony tounge and io believe a couple other types of aros do too...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

deffinetly not he same


----------

